# [5e] Into the Woods {RG}



## mips42 (Mar 23, 2020)

Looking forward to your creations.

OOC [5e] "Into The Woods" Horror one-shot. [FULL][OOC]
RG [5e] Into the Woods {RG}
IC Into the Woods


----------



## Skarsgard (Mar 24, 2020)

*Angelique*, Human (Variant) Sorcerer (Shadow) 4








Spoiler: Rolls



http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=235970]Into the Woods: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 5, 5, 2] = 12
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 5, 4, 6] = 16
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 5, 4, 1] = 10
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 6, 4, 3] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 6, 6, 5] = 18
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 3, 3, 5] = 11
[/url]





Spoiler: Sheet



Strength 10 (+0)
Dexterity 12 (+1)
Constitution 14 (+2) Save: +4
Intelligence 11 (+0)
Wisdom 18 (+4) [16 assigned, +1 Racial, +1 Observant Feat]
Charisma 20 (+5) [18 assigned, +1 Racial, +1 Actor Feat] Save: +7

*Combat Stuff*
Hit points: 26 (4d6)
AC: 11
Size: M
Speed: 30
Darkvision 120’
Initiative: +1
Prof. Bonus: +2
Passive Perception: 21
Ranged: +3
Melee: +3
Spells: +8

*Skills*: Arcana, Deception, Intimidation, Insight, Perception, Performance
Weapon proficiencies: Dagger, Dart, Light crossbow, Quarterstaff, Sling
Armor proficiencies: NOPE.
Other Proficiencies: NOPE
Languages: Common, Abyssal, Infernal
Saves: Con and Cha

*Sorcerer abilities:* To hit: +8, Spell DC=15
◆ Spellcasting (Sorcerer 1, PHB 101) [5 cantrips & 5 spells known]
   I can cast sorcerer cantrips/spells that I know, using Charisma as my spellcasting ability
   I can use an arcane focus as a spellcasting focus

*Cantrips*: Chill Touch, Mage Hand, Frostbite, Prestidigitation, Shocking Grasp
*1st Level*: Chaos Bolt, Sleep,
*2nd Level*: Darkness, Hold Person, Mirror Image, See Invisibility

◆ *Eyes of the Dark* (Shadow Magic 1, XGtE 51)
   I gain 120 ft darkvision

◆ *Strength of the Grave* (Shadow Magic 1, XGtE 51) [1× per long rest]
   When damage reduces me to 0 HP, that isn't radiant damage or a critical hit,
   I can make a Charisma save (DC 5 + damage taken) to drop to 1 HP instead

◆ *Font of Magic* (Sorcerer 2, PHB 101) [Sorcery points, 4× per long rest]
   As a bonus action, I can use sorcery points to create spell slots and vice versa
   I can convert spell slots to sorcery points at a rate of 1 point per spell slot level
   I can convert sorcery points to spell slots, which last until I finish a long rest, as follows:
   Level 1 for 2 sorcery points;   level 2 for 3 sorcery points;   level 3 for 5 sorcery points
   Level 4 for 6 sorcery points;   level 5 for 7 sorcery points

◆ *Metamagic* (Sorcerer 3, PHB 101) [2 known]
   Subtle Spell, Twin Spell

*Twinned Spell* (Metamagic Option, PHB 102) [1 sorcery point per spell level, minimum 1]
   If spell/cantrip has a target of one and not self, I can aim it at second target within range

* Subtle Spell* (Metamagic Option, PHB 102) [1 sorcery point]
   I can cast the spell without the need to use somatic or verbal components

   I can use only 1 Metamagic option on a spell unless otherwise written

◆ *Darkness* (Shadow Magic 3, XGtE 51) [2 sorcery points]
   I learn Darkness, which doesn't count against my number of spells known
   I can also cast it by spending 2 sorcery points and then I can see through it normally


*Background abilities:* *Heart of Darkness*
Those who look into my eyes can see that I have faced unimaginable horror and that I am no stranger to darkness. Though they might fear me, commoners will extend me every courtesy and do their utmost to help. Unless I have shown myself to be a danger to them, they will even take up arms to fight with me, should I find myself facing an enemy alone.





*Feats*:
Level 1: Human: *Actor*
Advantage on Charisma (Deception) and (Performance) if trying to pass as another. I can mimic a person's speech or other creature's sounds if I've heard it for at least 1 minute. Wisdom (Insight) vs. Charisma (Deception) to determine the sound is faked. [+1 Charisma]

Level 4: *Observant*
If I can see a creature's mouth while it is speaking a language I understand, I can interpret what it's saying by reading its lips. I have a +5 bonus to passive Wisdom (Perception) and passive Intelligence (Investigation) scores. [+1 Intelligence or Wisdom]

*Skills*
+1 (dex) Acrobatics
+4 (wis) Animal Handling
*+2 (int) Arcana*
+ 0 (str) Athletics
*+7 (cha) Deception*
+0 (int) History
*+6 (wis) Insight
+7 (cha) Intimidation*
+0 (int) Investigation
+4 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
*+6 (wis) Perception
+7 (cha) Performance*
+5 (cha) Persuasion
0 (int) Religion
+1 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+1 (dex) Stealth
+3 (wis) Survival





Spoiler: Possessions



Backpack
Bedroll
Rations 3 days
Waterskin
Dagger
Dolly - Brooke
Sweets - 1 small bag
Travellers clothes
*Wand of the War Mage*

Wand, varies (requires attunement by a spellcaster)

While holding this wand, you gain a bonus to spell attack rolls determined by the wand’s rarity. In addition, you ignore half cover when making a spell attack.
_uncommon (+1)_





Spoiler: Backstory



Angelique was seven when war came to Junebug Hollow. A war fought by men and women and things that were in no way mortal. As the war ranged the death and destructions tore the already thin barrier between this world and the Shadowfell.

The ripping of the barrier allowed all sorts of nightmares loose into the Hollow and people on all sides were hunted like prey. The night seemed to last forever; screams and pleas for mercy provided a choral backdrop to the visceral death and devastation visited on the mortals.

When the golden rays of the sun banished the Shadowfell back: only one person was left alive. It was a young girl clutching her doll in the ruins of what was once her home. The bodies of her family were gone; all the bodies were gone; claimed by those creatures that would use them. Only smears of blood and some torn flesh remained of the people who had been here.

For days she sat unblinking, silent, with hunger and thirst clawing at her like a long distant memory of life. Day and night blurred and she finally stirred, looking out over the wreckage of her town. Confusion came first, why had she survived? Then came fear, what if they came back? She found food and ate, though the food seemed oddly tasteless to her and with her hunger sated she remembered.

She remembered the creatures coming and her Poppy fighting and hiding her in the cupboard. The remembered hearing her Poppy yelling and then a scream of something not human, she never heard Poppy’s voice again. The scream turned to a snuffling, something was sniffing at the cupboard door. She stifled a scream but her sobs god louder and the sniffing became scratching at the door, the scratching became tearing as something tried to force its way in.

Her screams came free and loud and her fear rose and suddenly the growling and scratching stopped. She heard a whine of pain and a heavy thud. She heard feet coming to the door and stifled a whimper. The door opened and she saw a doll, the same size as her with long blonde hair, and the doll held a finger to her mouth.  The doll seemed to be trying to talk, but it looked damaged. It spoke but all Angelique heard was …”safe…. Tt…mmm……Brooke.”

The doll came into the cupboard and closed the door, hugging the little girl close. It produced an old brush and started to brush the girl’s hair, humming to itself. When the night passed, so did Brooke, dragged back to the Shadowfell but leaving the girl alive with a new doll.

Sometime later the Sisters of Mercy came to the Hollow and there they found Angelique. At first the girl was happy to see other people, her and Brooke had been alone for a while, but something seemed wrong. While Sister Brenda seemed to smile and say all the right things, something was not right. The girl looked to her right and Brooke seemed to be frowning, the girl could feel something moving in her, something pushing to be released. But she pushed it back and went with the Sister.

Three years later, she found herself in the ruins of the Hollow again with Brooke by her side. She felt the push again and this time embraced it. She felt the shadow move in her and Brooke smiled and clapped her hands. Now, she could fight back!


----------



## tglassy (Mar 25, 2020)

Name: Andar Magebane
Background: Knight of the Order
Race/ Class: Earth Genasi Eldritch Knight 4

Str: 18 (17 + 1 Race)
Dex: 12
Con: 18 (16 + 2 Race)
Int: 16
Wis: 10
Cha: 9

Armor Class: 18 (Splint Armor + Defense Fighting Style)
Hit Points: 44
Speed: 30 Ft
Initiative: +1
Spell Save DC: 13
Spell Attack Mod: +5

Saving Throws
Str +6, Dex +1, Con +6, Int +3, Wis +0, Cha -1

Skills
Athletics, Intimidation, Investigation, Arcana

Tools
Dice

Languages
Common
Primordial
Draconic

Racial Features
Earth Walk. You can move across difficultterrain made of earth or stone without expending extra movement.

Merge with Stone. You can cast the pass without trace spell once with this trait, requiring no material components, and you regain the ability to cast it thisway when you finish a long rest. Constitution is yourspellcasting ability for this spell.


Background Features:
FEATURE: KNIGHTLY REGARD
You receive shelter and succor from members of your knightly order and those who are sympathetic to its
aims. If your order is a religious one, you can gain aid from temples and other religious communities of your deity. Knights of civic orders can get help from the community, whether a lone settlement or a great nation-that they serve, and knights of philosophical orders can find help from those they have aided in pursuit of their ideals, and those who share those ideals.
This help comes in the form of shelter and meals, and healing when appropriate, as well as occasionally risky assistance, such as a band of local citizens rallying to aid a sorely pressed knight in a fight, or those who sup-port the order helping to smuggle a knight out of town when he or she is being hunted unjustly.



Class Features
Fighting Style: Defense (+1 AC)
Second Wind (Heal 1d10+4 1/Short Rest)
Action Surge (Take a second Action 1/Short Rest)

Feat: 
Mage Slayer
You have practiced techniques useful in melee combat against spellcasters, gaining the following benefits:
• When a creature within 5 feet of you casts a spell, you can use your reaction to make a melee weapon attack against that creature.
• When you damage a creature that is concentrating on a spell, that creature has disadvantage on the saving throw it makes to maintain its concentration.
• You have advantage on saving throws against spells cast by creatures within 5 feet of you.


Eldritch Knight:

Cantrips: 2
Move Earth
Mage Hand

Spells:
Shield
Absorb Elements
Earth Tremor
Catapult

Weapon Bond
At 3rd level, you learn a ritual that creates a magical bond between yourself and one weapon. You perform the ritual over the course of 1 hour, which can be done
during a short rest. The weapon must be within your reach throughout the ritual, at the conclusion of which you touch the weapon and forge the bond.
Once you have bonded a weapon to yourself, you
can’t be disarmed of that weapon unless you are incapacitated. If it is on the same plane of existence,
you can summon that weapon as a bonus action on your turn, causing it to teleport instantly to your hand.
You can have up to two bonded weapons, but can summon only one at a time with your bonus action. If you attempt to bond with a third weapon, you must break the bond with one of the other two.

Equipment:
Scale Mail (If Approved) 45lbs
Greatsword 6lbs
2 Handaxes 4lbs
Explorer's Pack 59lbs
One set of traveler's clothes 4lbs
A signet Ring 
A pouch containing 10 gp 1lb

Encumbrance: 119/270 lbs

Description 
Hair: Onyx Black
Eyes: Sapphire Blue
Skin Tone: Silver
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 220 
Age: 20

Alignment: Lawful Good
Personality
I can stare down a hell hound without flinching
I face problems head on. A simple, direct solution is the best path to success.

Ideals:
Our lot is to lay down our lives in defense of others.

Bonds:
I fight for those who cannot fight for themselves.

Flaws:
My hatred of my enemies is blind and unreasoning.

Background Story:
Andar was born to a poor family. As his elemental nature became apparent as he grew, his father accused his mother of witchcraft and consorting with demons (more accurately would be genies, but who’s counting?). Whether it’s true or not is moot. Instead of killing the boy, his mother convinced his father to sell him instead. A passing member of the Mage Organization took interest, and the boy was sold and taken from his family. 

He was raised from then on in the care of the Mages. He showed promise, and eventually became the Squire to an older Knight who was known as an amazing investigator. He could fetter out information like few others. He taught Andar his investigative techniques, and instilled a strong loathing for those who would use Magic to hurt other people. He trained him on how to fight mages. 

They were hunting a Serial Killer who targeted young women, using Necromancy to enslave them. They managed to find the Serial Killer’s lair, and were ambushed by dozens of corpses, led by a young Necromancer. Despite his prowess in battle, Andar’s mentor was killed. Andar picked up the old Knights Greatsword and attacked, managing to slip by the corpses to attack the Necromancer, severing his head from his shoulders. The corpses fell to the ground that instant.

Upon returning to his Organization to report, he was granted the title of Eldritch Knight, and given his mentor’s old armor and weapon. To his surprise, the Helmet was magical, granting the ability to read the thoughts of those around him. No doubt this is where he got his investigative prowess. 

Every now and then a thought bags at the back of Andar’s mind. The Necromancer they killed had been young, and there hadn’t been much blood when he had cut off his head. He wondered if he had indeed found the Serial killer, or if he’d just found a decoy or apprentice of some kind.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

*Name:* Terry Golberth
*Race:* Human Female; *Class-Level:* Twilight Cleric-4; *Background:* Runaway Noble
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good; *Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Passive Perception:* 18, *Passive Investigation:* 9; *Darkvision:* Unlimited
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+12; *Spent HD:* None

*Strength:* 14 (+2), *CHECKS and SAVES:* +3
*Dexterity:* 16 (+3), *CHECKS and SAVES:* +4, *Stealth:* +7, _Original:_ 15
*Constitution:* 16 (+3), *CHECKS and SAVES:* +4,
*Intelligence:* 7 (-2), *CHECKS and SAVES:* -1,
*Wisdom:* 20 (+5), *CHECKS:* +6, *SAVES:* +8, *Insight:* +8, *Perception:* +8, _Original:_ 18
*Charisma:* 14 (+2), *CHECKS:* +3, *SAVES:* +5, *Deception:* +5, *Persuasion:* +5, _Original:_ 13

*Combat*
*Speed:* 30 ft; *Initiative:* +4​*AC:* 20 (15 Armor +3 Dex +2 Shield)​*HP:* 35/35; *TEMP:* 0​*Rapier* +6 melee, 1d8+3 piercing​*Shortsword* +5 melee, 1d6+2 slashing​*Dagger* +6 melee or ranged, 1d4+3 piercing, range 20/60​*Spell Atatck* +7 melee or ranged, varies, range varies, spell DC 15​
*Spells Per Long Rest:* 1st-3/4; 2nd-3/3​*Eyes of Night others:* 5/5 per long rest​*Channel Divinity:* 1/1 per long rest​
*Proficiencies*
*Skills:* Deception, Insight, Perception, Persuasion, Stealth,​*Languages:* Common, Elvish, Primordial; *Tools:* Disguise kit​*Armor:* All armor and shields; *Weapons:* All simple and martial weapons​
*Race:* Human (variant)
*Ability Score Increase:* +1 Dex, +1 Cha​*Bonus Feat:* Medium Armor Master; *Bonus Skill:* Perception; *Bonus Language:* Elvish​
*Background:* Runaway Noble
Terry refused to be married off by her family and fled on the day of her wedding. (He was old and icky.) She was smuggled out by nuns of a sect of her deity. To pass as one of the nuns, she had to learn Primordial, though she has no idea why.
*Skills:* Deception, Steath; *Tools:* disguise kit; *Language:* Primordial​*Position of Privilege:* Thanks to your noble birth, people are inclined to think the best of you. You are welcome in high society, and people assume you have the right to be wherever you are. The common folk make every effort to accommodate you and avoid your displeasure, and other people of high birth treat you as a member of the same social sphere. You can secure an audience with a local noble if you need to. (Of course using this can get her discovered by agents of her family or the jilted groomsman's family.)​
*Feats*
*Medium Armor Master:* You have practiced moving in medium armor to gain the following benefits:​
Wearing medium armor doesn't impose disadvantage on your Dexterity (Stealth) checks.
When you wear medium armor, you can add 3, rather than 2, to your AC if you have a Dexterity of 16 or higher
*Class:* Cleric (Twilight Domain)
*Armor:* All armor and shields; *Weapons:* All simple and martial weapons​*Saving Throws:* Wisdom, Charisma; *Skills:* Persuasion, Insight​*Spells:* Attack: +7, DC: 15​*Spells per Rest:* _1st_ 4, _2nd_ 3​*Domain Spells:* faerie fire (C, 1m), sleep (1m), darkness (C, 15ft r, 10m), invisibility (C, 1hr)​*Cantrips (4):* mending (CT 1m), sacred flame (60 ft, 1d8 radiant DEX save), spare the dying (touch), toll of the dead​*Spells Prepared (9):*​1st - bless (C, 1m), detect evil and good (C, 10m), guiding bolt (120 ft, 4d6 radiant), healing word (60 ft, 1d4+5)​2nd - hold person (C, 1m), lesser restoration, locate object (C, 10m), prayer of healing, spiritual weapon (1m, 60ft, 1d8+5 force)​​*Eyes of Night:* Your eyes are blessed, allowing youto see through the deepest gloom. You have darkvision with no maximum range; you can see in dim light as if it were bright light and in darkness as if it were dim light.​​As an action, you can magically give the benefit of this feature to any number of creatures you can see within 10 feet of you. The shared benefit lasts for 10 minutes. You can extend this benefit a number of times equal to your Wisdom modifier (a minimum of once), and you regain all expended uses when you finish a long rest.​
*Vigilant Blessing:* The night has taught you to be vigilant. As an action, you give one creature you touch (including possibly yourself) advantage on the next initiative roll the creature makes. This benefit ends immediately after the roll or if you use this feature again.​
*Channel Divinitiy: Once per long rest.*​*Turn Undead:* As an action, you present your holy symbol and speak a prayer censuring the undead. Each undead that can see or hear you within 30 feet of you must make a Wisdom saving throw. If the creature fails its saving throw, it is turned for 1 minute or until it takes any damage. A turned creature must spend its turns trying to move as far away from you as it can, and it can't willingly move to a space within 30 feet of you. It also can't take reactions. For its action, it can use only the Dash action or try to escape from an effect that prevents it from moving. If there's nowhere to move, the creature can use the Dodge action.​*Twilight Sanctuary:* As an action, you present your holy symbol, and a sphere of twilight emanates from you. The sphere is centered on you, has a 30-foot radius, and is filled with dim light. The sphere moves with you, and it lasts for 1 minute or until you are incapacitated or die. Whenever a creature (including you) ends its turn in the sphere, you can grant that creature one of these benefits:​
Give it 1d8 temporary hit points.
End one effect causing it to be charmed or frightened.


*Equipment*
Half Plate Armor (40 lb)​Shield (6 lb)​Stone of Good Luck (Attuned): +1 to all saving throws and ability checks​Rapier (2 lb)​Shortsword (3 lb)​Daggers, 4 (4 lb)​Holy Symbol - Amulet (1 lb)​Holy Water, 2 flasks (2 lb)​Disguise Kit (3 lb)​Traveler's Clothes (4 lb)​Fine Clothes (6 lb)​Backpack (5 lb)​Bedroll (7 lb)​3 vials of perfume (--)​Mess Kit (1 lb)​
35 gp​
*Description*
Terry Golberth (Terresa Periswan Throckson Golberth) was born to aristocracy in the local major city. Her hand was offered in marriage to a noble from a distant land and she refused to be married off to the old man (He's forty-SEVEN). So she got her maid servants to enlist the aid of a local convent of the Sisters of Mercy to smuggle her away from her family and her fate worse than death. In the convent she became a follower of their god and was touched by its presence, gaining powers over twilight.

It is one of the few smart things Terry ever did. She is considered an airhead by most of those around her. She tends to observe things others do not and then she just tells people about it rather than keeping their secrets. (Where's Princess Stephanie? She's banging her bodyguard in the rose garden. Didn't you see? They were tucked away in the corner by the stream.)

Terry is classically beautiful. She is a tall woman, somewhat vane and a bit vapid. But she is loyal to her friends and a terror to her enemies.



Spoiler: Die Rolls and LINKS



_:
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 4, 4, 6] = 16 CON
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 1, 1, 4] = 7  INT
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 4, 5, 3] = 13 CHA +1 Race
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 5, 4, 6] = 15 DEX +1 Race
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 1, 6, 2] = 14 STR
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 6, 6, 3] = 18 WIS +2 4th ASI

Twilight Domain Unearthed Arcana PDF


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 26, 2020)

*Albrecht Wellbottom*, Folk Hero Mountain Dwarf Lore Bard 4





Battleaxe: 1d20+6, magical slashing damage 1d8+4 or 1d10+4 (versatile)
AC 16, 39hp, 30’ move, 60’ darkvision, init +2 (advantage, no surprise)



Spoiler: Sheet



Strength 18 (+4) [15+2race+1feat]
Dexterity 14 (+2, save +4))
Constitution 18 (+4) [16+2race] (advantage vs. poison, poison resistance]
Intelligence 11 (+0)
Wisdom 13 (+1)
Charisma 9 (-1, save +1)

Hit points: 39 (4d8)
AC: 16
Size: M
Speed: 30
Darkvision 60’
Initiative: +2 (advantage, no surprise with axe)
Prof. Bonus: +2

Skills: Sleight of Hand, Nature, Investigation, Stealth, Perception, Athletics, Animal Handling, Survival, Acrobatics
Weapon proficiencies: Dwarven weapons, simple weapons, hand crossbows, long/short sword, rapier.
Armor proficiencies: Light, Medium
Other Proficiencies: Land Vehicles, Water Vehicles, Mason’s tools, Pipes, Drum, Lyre
Languages: Common, Dwarvish

Bard abilities:
Spellcasting: 3 cantrips, 7 spells known. Slots: 4/3. (save 9, mod -1)
Ritual casting, musical instrument may be a focus.
Spells Known:

Cantrips: Mending, Minor Illusion, Prestidigitation
Level 1: Unseen Servant®, Cure Wounds (1d8-1), Comprehend Languages®, Speak With Animals®, Detect Magic®,
Level 2: Heat Metal, Calm Emotions
Bardic Inspiration (d6): 1/long rest, either:

Use Bonus action to give die to another within 60’ to add to attack, ability check, or save (to be used within 10 mins).
Cutting words: or Use Reaction to use die to subtract from another creature’s attack, ability check or damage roll.ack of Trades: add half prof. bonus (+1) to any nonproficient ability check (included below)Song of Rest (d6): during short rest friendly creature regain extra 1d6 hp
Expertise (2 skills, underlined below)

Racial abilities:
Dwarven resilience: Advantage on saves vs. poison, poison resistance.
Stonecunning: add double proficiency to History checks on origin of stonecutting.

Background abilities:
Folk Hero (subbing boats for toolkit): Rustic Hospitality

Feats:
Squat Nimbleness (XGTE: +1 Str, +5’ move, Acrobatic prof., advantage to escape grapple)

*Skills
+4 (dex) Acrobatics
+3 (wis) Animal Handling*
+1 (int) Arcana
*+8 (str) Athletics* (advantage on escape from grapples)
0 (cha) Deception
+1 (int) History (+4 on history of stone)
+2 (wis) Insight
0 (cha) Intimidation
*+2 (int) Investigation*
+2 (wis) Medicine
*+2 (int) Nature
+3 (wis) Perception*
0 (cha) Performance
0 (cha) Persuasion
1 (int) Religion
*+4 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+6 (dex) Stealth
+3 (wis) Survival*





Spoiler: Possessions



Breastplate
Component pouch
Crowbar
Explorer’s Pack
Smith’s Tools
*Glint*. Battleaxe of Warning. 1d8 slashing (versatile 1d10) (4lbs)

Advantage on initiative
Me and allies within 30’ can’t be surprised (except when incapacitated)
Awakens me and allies if sleeping when combat begins.
Minor property: Beacon: bonus action to turn on/off bright light 10’, dim light another 10’






Spoiler: Backstory



Albrecht was drinking when he was told that Wellbottom is a name that was given to criminals, or to their bastard offspring, which might be a reasonable inference in any case, since his mother had never talked about his father. So Albrecht was drinking and was feeling bad that after decades of training he still could not carry a tune, even if he had by then learned a fair amount of practical magic. He was therefore in an ideal mental state when he heard the Fortnam River bridge had finally been completed, a waste of money that put the ferryman out of business, and so Albrecht decided he was going to steal it.

Stealing a bridge is not an easy thing to do, and certainly not when you do so brick by brick over the course of sixteen years. But Albrecht was a patient dwarf, and he was determined. The first stones were easy to take, but a sentry was posted in the second year and that slowed him down considerably. Still, he persisted, and wagons could no longer cross the bridge in year six. Repairs never lasted, and mortar never set. No one suspected Albrecht, though they might have done since his music never got any better. In year eleven what remained of the bridge, the magnificent central arch, was fenced off, and a permanent guardpost erected. And every day, another brick would still disappear. Five years later, the Fortnam River bridge was gone.

He was given Glint, his battleaxe, in the ninth year, by a paladin investigator brought in to solve the case. After various inquiries, the paladin chose to see the theft as noble if ultimately pointless resistance against an oppressive overlord. It was an extravagant gift, left for him by name at the same tavern where Albrecht had made his decision years before. Albrecht has kept it close by him ever since.

Though he had been arrested from time to time on nights he was sloppy, Albrecht was never caught red-handed (the dust from the brick notoriously left its mark on any who touched it), and in truth most inhabitants of the area had been similarly held at various times. Many people were suspected, but those that bet on the dwarf happened to be correct. They’d buy him drinks and sometimes cover his meal, as long as he didn’t sing. Albrecht lost a small sum betting on someone else, as it turned out.





Spoiler: Concept



This is my take at a low-Charisma Bard, which I have been wanting to try for a while.
Link to rolls: Stats: CoyoteCode Dice Roller, Minor Ability for Axe CoyoteCode Dice Roller.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 26, 2020)

*Bimpnott*
NG firbolg city watch shadow monk 4






Spoiler: Basic information



*Name: *Bimpnott Bimpnotting
*Sex: *male
*Race:* firbolg (VGtM)
*Class/Level:* monk 4
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Size:* Medium
*Languages: *Common, Dwarvish, Elvish, Giant, Gnomish
*Speed:* 40ft.
*Init:* +2
*Prof. Bonus:* +2
*Passive Perception:* 13
*Proficiencies:* Simple weapons, shortswords; Cook’s utensils

*DEFENSE
AC:* 16 (+2 dex, +3 wis, +1 cloak)
*HD: 4*d8+4
*Maximum HP:* 27
*Current HP:* 27
*Saves:* Str* +8, Dex* +5, Con +2, Int -1, Wis +4, Cha +2
*Notes:* _Cloak of Protection_ adds +1 to AC and all saves (included in numbers above). Can spend 1 ki point to take the Dodge action as a bonus action on your turn (Patient Defense). Can spend 1 ki point to take the Disengage or Dash action as a bonus action on your turn, and jump distance is doubled (Step of the Wind). As a reaction, decrease damage from ranged attack by 1d10+6 (Deflect Missiles).

*OFFENSE
Melee:* Unarmed strike +7 (1d4+5 bludgeoning)
*Melee:* Shortsword +7 (1d6+5 piercing; finesse, light)
*Ranged:* Dart +7 (1d4+5 piercing; finesse, thrown 20/60)
*Note:* When using the Attack action with an unarmed strike or a monk weapon on your turn, can make one unarmed strike as a bonus action (Martial Arts); can spend 1 ki point to make two unarmed strikes as a bonus action immediately after the Attack action on your turn (Flurry of Blows)

*STATISTICS
Str** 20 (+5), *Dex** 14 (+2) , *Con* 13 (+1), *Int* 6 (-2), *Wis* 16 (+3), *Cha* 12 (+1)


Spoiler: rolls



Into the Woods char gen:
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 6, 3, 3] = 14 > Dex
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 2, 3, 3] = 12 > Con (+1 ASI)
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 4, 5, 3] = 12 > Cha
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 2, 2, 2] = 6 > Int
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 5, 3, 3] = 14 > Wis (+2 racial)
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 6, 6, 5] = 18 > Str (+1 racial, +1 ASI)








Spoiler: Features & proficiencies



*RACIAL FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES*
Firbolg
*Ability scores:* Wisdom +2, Strength +1
*Speed: 30*ft.
*Firbolg Magic:* Can cast _Detect Magic_ and _Disguise Self_ using Wisdom (DC13); can appear to look up to 3 feet shorter using _Disguise Self_. Both 1/SR.
*Hidden Step:* As a bonus action, can turn invisible until start of your next turn or until you attack, make a damage roll, or force someone to make a saving throw, 1/SR.
*Powerful Build: *You count as one size larger when determining carrying capacity and the weight you can push, drag or lift.
*Speech of Beast and Leaf: *Can communicate in a limited manner with beasts and plants, but not to understand them in return. Advantage on all Charisma checks to influence beasts and plants.
*Languages:* Common, Elvish, Giant

*BACKGROUND FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES*
City watch (SCAG)
*Skill Proficiencies:* Athletics, Insight
*Languages: *Two of your choice: Dwarvish, Gnomish
*Watcher’s Eye:* Can find local outpost of the watch or similar organization, and can find the dens of criminal activity.

*CLASS FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES*
Monk (Way of the Shadow)
*Armor and Weapon Proficiencies:* No armor; simple weapons, shortswords
*Tool Proficiences:* Choose a musical instrument or artisan’s tool: Cook’s utensils
*Unarmored Defense: *AC equals 10 plus Wisdom modifier and Dexterity modifier
*Martial Arts: *Gain the following benefits while you are unarmed or wielding only monk weapons and you aren't wearing armor or wielding a shield: Can use Dexterity for attack and damage rolls of your unarmed strikes and monk weapons. Unarmed strike or monk weapon can do d4 damage (goes up with level). Can make one unarmed strike as a bonus action when using the Attack action with an unarmed strike or monk weapon on your turn.
*Ki:* Can spend ki points on special actions. 4 ki points (increases with level), DC13. See under "Ki and Magic", below.
*Flurry of Blows (1 ki point):* Make two unarmed strikes as a bonus action immediately after the Attack action on your turn.
*Patient Defense (1 ki point):* Take the Dodge action as a bonus action on your turn.
*Step of the Wind (1 ki point):* Take Disengage or Dash action as a bonus action on your turn, and double jump distance for your turn.
*Unarmored Movement:* Speed increases by 10ft. when not wearing armor or carrying a shield (increases with level).
*Monastic Tradition:* The Way of Shadow
*Shadow Arts:* Gain the _Minor Illusion_ cantrip. Can spend 2 ki points to cast _Darkness, Darkvision, Pass Without Trace_, or _Silence_.
*Deflect Missiles:* As a reaction, decrease damage from ranged attack by 1d10+6 (increases with level). If reducing damage to 0, catch the missile if reasonable.
*Ability Score Improvement:* Strength +1, Constitution +1
*Slow Fall:* Reduce falling damage by 20 (increases by level).

*SKILLS* (* Proficient)
*+4 (dex) Acrobatics**
+3 (wis) Animal Handling
-2 (int) Arcana
*+7 (str) Athletics**
+1 (cha) Deception
-2 (int) History
*+5 (wis) Insight**
+1 (cha) Intimidation
-2 (int) Investigation
+3 (wis) Medicine
-2 (int) Nature
+3 (wis) Perception
+1 (cha) Performance
+1 (cha) Persuasion
-2 (int) Religion
+2 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+4 (dex) Stealth* *
+3 (wis) Survival





Spoiler: Ki and Magic



*Ki save DC:* 13
*Ki points remaining: 4/4

KI ABILITIES 
Flurry of Blows (1 ki point):* Make two unarmed strikes as a bonus action immediately after the Attack action on your turn.
*Patient Defense (1 ki point):* Take the Dodge action as a bonus action on your turn.
*Step of the Wind (1 ki point):* Take Disengage or Dash action as a bonus action on your turn, and double jump distance for your turn.
*Darkness (2 ki points): *Cast _Darkness_ spell without material components (Shadow Arts).
*Darkvision (2 ki points): *Cast _Darkvision_ spell without material components (Shadow Arts).
*Pass Without Trace (2 ki points): *Cast _Pass Without Trace_ spell without material components (Shadow Arts).
*Silence (2 ki points): *Cast _Silence_ spell without material components (Shadow Arts).

*MAGIC
Cantrip (monk class):* _Minor Illusion_, DC 13
*Spells 1/SR (Firbolg Magic):* _Detect Magic, Disguise Self_ (can appear to look up to 3 feet shorter), DC 13


Spoiler: Spell descriptions



*DARKNESS*
2nd-level evocation
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 60 feet
Components: V, M (bat fur and a drop of pitch or piece of coal)
Duration: Concentration, up to 10 minutes
Magical darkness spreads from a point you choose within range to fill a 15-foot-radius sphere for the duration. The darkness spreads around corners. A creature with darkvision can't see through this darkness, and nonmagical light can't illuminate it. If the point you choose is on an object you are holding or one that isn't being worn or carried, the darkness emanates from the object and moves with it. Completely covering the source of the darkness with an opaque object, such as a bowl or a helm, blocks the darkness. If any of this spell's area overlaps with an area of light created by a spell of 2nd level or lower, the spell that created the light is dispelled.

*DARKVISION*
2nd-level transmutation
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Components: V, S, M (either a pinch of dried carrot or an agate)
Duration: 8 hours
You touch a willing creature to grant it the ability to see in the dark. For the duration, that creature has darkvision out to a range of 60 feet.

*DETECT MAGIC*
1st-level divination (ritual)
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Self
Components: V, S
Duration: Concentration, up to 10 minutes
For the duration, you sense the presence of magic within 30 feet of you. If you sense magic in this way, you can use your action to see a faint aura around any visible creature or object in the area that bears magic, and you learn its school of magic, if any. The spell can penetrate most barriers, but it is blocked by 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt

*DISGUISE SELF*
1st-level illusion
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Self
Components: V, S
Duration: 1 hour
You make yourself-including your clothing, armor, weapons, and other belongings on your person-look different until the spell ends or until you use your action to dismiss it. You can seem 1 foot shorter or taller _(but 3 feet shorter because of racial ability) _and can appear thin, fat, or in between. You can't change your body type, so you must adopt a form that has the same basic arrangement of limbs. Otherwise, the extent of the illusion is up to you.
The changes wrought by this spell fail to hold up to physical inspection. For example, if you use this spell to add a hat to your outfit, objects pass through the hat, and anyone who touches it would feel nothing or would feel your head and hair. If you use this spell to appear thinner than you are, the hand of someone who reaches out to touch you would bump into you while it was seemingly still in midair. To discern that you are disguised, a creature can use its action to inspect your appearance and must succeed on an Intelligence (Investigation) check against your spell save DC.

*MINOR ILLUSION*
Illusion cantrip
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 30 feet
Components: S, M (a bit of fleece)
Duration: 1 minute
You create a sound or an image of an object within range that lasts for the duration. The illusion also ends if you dismiss it as an action or cast this spell again.
If you create a sound, its volume can range from a whisper to a scream. It can be your voice, someone else's voice, a lion's roar, a beating of drums, or any other sound you choose. The sound continues unabated throughout the duration, or you can make discrete sounds at different times before the spell ends.
If you create an image of an object – such as a chair, muddy footprints, or a small chest – it must be no larger than a 5-foot cube. The image can't create sound, light, smell, or any other sensory effect. Physical interaction with the image reveals it to be an illusion, because things can pass through it.
If a creature uses its action to examine the sound or image, the creature can determine that it is an illusion with a successful Intelligence (Investigation) check against your spell save DC. If a creature discerns the illusion for what it is, the illusion becomes faint to the creature.

*PASS WITHOUT TRACE*
2nd-level abjuration
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Self
Components: V, S, M (ashes from a burned leaf of mistletoe and a sprig of spruce)
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 hour
A veil of shadows and silence radiates from you, masking you and your companions from detection. For the duration, each creature you choose within 30 feet of you (including you) has a +10 bonus to Dexterity (Stealth) checks and can't be tracked except by magical means. A creature that receives this bonus leaves behind no tracks or other traces of its passage.

*SILENCE*
2nd-level illusion (ritual)
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 120 feet
Components: V, S
Duration: Concentration, up to  10 minutes
For the duration, no sound can be created within or pass through a 20-foot-radius sphere centered on a point you choose within range. Any creature or object entirely inside the sphere is immune to thunder damage, and creatures are deafened while entirely inside it. Casting a spell that includes a verbal component is impossible there.








Spoiler: Appearance & bio



*APPEARANCE AND PERSONALITY*
As a firbolg, Bimpnott is and appears as a huge purple-grey fuzzy fellow. In fact, you’ll never meet such a strong guy, or such a gentle soul. That scary habit of moving about so silently, well, you get used to that. The town of Fortnam must be excited to have him on their watch!

Well, so are the criminals, because Bimpnott trusts anyone and anything...

*BIO*
Bimpnott grew up in a forest far away, among his fellow firbolgs until the tribe came under the dark influence of a hag. He was the first to come under her spell as young Bimpnott started to hallucinate about terrifying beasts, tangling leaves and grotesque kin.

He fled in terror, and the hag who planned to enslave him and his entire tribe, scared him so that he panicked and spilled her cauldron. The brew engulfed them both, turning him into a toad for a week.

The hag was destroyed as his tribe found her cottage and soon found the slug she had turned into, but by then Bumpnott was far away.

Now free of the magical hallucinations, he discovered life as a tiny toad in a forest filled with predators was no less scary. And when a huge man caught him in a jar, his life was surely at an end!

The potion from the cauldron expired a day later, and the gnome merchant on the hunt for rare animals was scared witless as he found the jar broken and a massive giantkin suddenly flipping the cart sideways under his weight!

Bumpnott, taking on the name of the gnome’s late mother because it amused the merchant so, wanted to get far away from the woods that had scared him so, not even considering that what he had seen was the work of a foul hag. The merchant, who quickly earned his trust, eventually brought him to the little town of Fortnam. There they were looking for a new watchman, and the huge firbolg became popular quickly as his presence alone would end tavern brawls. Bumpnott was everyone’s new best friend.

And the dwarf named Albrecht was the first - but no wonder, because the firbolg might be the only person alive to love the bard’s music.

*Personality Traits: *I am always kind and friendly.
*Ideal: *(greater good) It is each person's responsibility to make the most happiness for the entire town.
*Bond: *Even though I was born elsewhere, Fortnam is my home and I will always return there.
*Flaw:* Although I try not to show it, I am terrified of the dangers of the natural world. I am also far too trusting.





Spoiler: Inventory



*COMBAT GEAR*
Shortsword
Dart x10
_Cloak of Protection_

*OTHER GEAR*
City watch uniform
Horn to call help
Set of manacles
Pouch
Dungeoneer’s Pack:
Backpack
Crowbar
Hammer
10 pitons
10 torches
Tinderbox
10 days of rations
Waterskin
50 feet of hempen rope​
*MONEY*
10 gp


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 8, 2020)

Umbril Wyndael
Shadar Kai Fighter Echo Knight 4



Spoiler: Rolls



Abilities: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 4, 2, 2] = 8
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 6, 4, 6] = 16
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 1, 3, 5] = 11
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 6, 3, 5] = 15
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 1, 1, 2] = 7
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 4, 4, 6] = 15

HP for 2nd, 3rd and 4th level: 1D10+3 = [10]+3 = 13
1D10+3 = [3]+3 = 6
1D10+3 = [7]+3 = 10





Spoiler: Basic information



Sex: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Size: Medium
Languages: Common, Elven +2 (Netherise, Undercommon)
Speed: 30ft.
Init: +4
Prof. Bonus: +2
Passive Perception: 11
Proficiencies: Acrobatics, Athletics, Deception, Perception, Stealth, Musical Instrument, Thieves Tools

DEFENSE
*AC: 18* (+0 dex, +8 armor) or 16 (+4 dex, +2 armor)
*HP: 52* = 13 + 3x (1d10+3)

*Saves:* Str* +2, Dex +4, Con* +5, Int +2, Wis -1, Cha -2

OFFENSE
Melee: Scimitar +6 (1d6+4 slashing; finesse)
Ranged: Dagger +6 (1d4+4 piercing; finesse, thrown 20/60)
        Longbow +6 (1d8+4 piercing; heavy, two handed, 150/600)


STATISTICS
St* 11 (+0), Dex 18 (+4), Con 16 (+3), Int 15 (+2), Wis 8 (-1), Cha 7 (-2)





Spoiler: Shadar-Kai



Ability scores: Dexterity +2, Constitution +1
Size: Medium
Speed: 30ft.

Necrotic resistance
Darkvision
Keen Senses: proficiency in perception
Fey Ancestry: advantage vs charm, magic cannot put me to sleep
Trance: Long rest for 4 hours, not unconcious
Blessing of the Raven Queen: as a bonus action, teleport magically up to 30 feet to an unoccupied space I can see. Gain resistance to all damage TSNT. 1/long rest

Languages: Common, Elven





Spoiler: Urban Bounty Hunter



SCAG p153
Skill Proficiencies Deception, Stealth Insight, Persuasion
Tool Proficiencies: musical instrument, thieves' tools, gaming set

Equipment: A set of clothes appropriate to your duties and a pouch containing 20 gp

Feature: Ear to the Ground
You are in frequent contact with people in the segment of society that your chosen quarries move through. These people might be associated with the criminal underworld, the rough-and-tumble folk of the streets, or members of high society. This connection comes in the form of a contact in any city you visit, a person who provides information about the people and places of the local area.

Personality: I don't pay attention to the risks in a situation. Never tell me the odds.
Ideal: Redemption. There's a spark of good in everyone. (Good)
Bond: I'm trying to pay off an old debt I owe to a generous benefactor.
Flaw: If there's a plan, I'll forget it. If I don't forget it, I'll ignore it.





Spoiler: Fighter Echo Knight



Two weapon style
Second Wind: bonus action heal 1d10+4 1/rest
Action Surge: take 1 extra action 1/rest


Spoiler: Echo Knight



_A mysterious and feared frontline warrior of the Kryn Dynasty, the Echo Knight has mastered the art of using dunamis to summon the fading shades of unrealized timelines to aid them in battle. Surrounded by echoes of their ow might, they charge into the fray as a cycling swarm of shadows and strikes._

*Manifest Echo*
At 3rd level, you can use a bonus action to magically manifest an echo of yourself in an unoccupied space you can see within 15 feet of you. This echo is a magical, translucent, gray image of you that lasts until it is destroyed, until you dismiss it as a bonus action until you manifest another echo, or until you're incapacitated.
Your echo has AC 14 + your proficiency bonus, 1 hit point, and immunity to all conditions. If it has to make a saving throw, it uses your saving throw bonus for the roll. It is the same size as you, and it occupies its space. On your turn, you can mentally command the echo to move up to 30 feet in any direction (no action required). If your echo is ever more than 30 feet from you at the end of your turn, it is destroyed.

As a bonus action, you can teleport, magically swapping places with your echo at a cost of 15 feet of your movement, regardless of the distance between the two of you.
When you take the Attack action on your turn, any attack you make with that action can originate from your space or the echo's space. You make this choice for each attack.
When a creature that you can see within 5 feet of your echo moves at least 5 feet away from it, you can use your reaction to make an opportunity attack against that creature as if you were in the echo's space.
*Unleash Incarnation*
At 3rd level, you can heighten your echo's fury. Whenever you take the Attack action, you can make one additional melee attack from the echo's position.
You can use this feature a number of times equal to your Constitution modifier (a minimum of once). You regain all expended use when you finish a long rest.



Armor and Weapon Proficiencies: all armors, all shields, simple and martial weapons
Saving Throws: Strength, Constitution
Skills: Acrobatics, Athletics Animal Handling, History, Insight, Intimidation, Perception, Survival

Equipment:
Mithral full plate
Two scimitars
Leather armor
Longbow +20 arrows
Two handaxes
(explorers pack)
a backpack
a bedroll
a mess kit
a tinderbox
10 torches
10 days of rations
a waterskin
50 feet of hempen rope



SKILLS (* Proficient)
+6 (dex) Acrobatics*
-1 (wis) Animal Handling
+2 (int) Arcana
+2 (str) Athletics*
+0 (cha) Deception*
+2 (int) History
-1 (wis) Insight
-2 (cha) Intimidation
+2 (int) Investigation
-1 (wis) Medicine
+2 (int) Nature
+1 (wis) Perception*
-2 (cha) Performance
-2 (cha) Persuasion
+2 (int) Religion
+4 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+6 (dex) Stealth*
-1 (wis) Survival



Spoiler: Inventory



*Combat*
Mithral full plate
Two scimitars
Leather armor
Longbow +20 arrows
Two daggers

*Other*
Thieves tools
Bone pan pipes

(explorers pack)
a backpack
a bedroll
a mess kit
a tinderbox
10 torches
10 days of rations
a waterskin
50 feet of hempen rope
Set of clothes

Money
20 gp






Spoiler: History



*Appearance*
Umbril is lithe in the manner of his people and...desaturated. Not so much pale as washed-out skin color. His face, what little can be seen beyond commonly worn hood and face mask is unmarked.

Once the hood is removed one can see earings in both elongated, pointed ears. The ears also have small metallic tips in bright purple. His clothes fit snuggly over his armor. The clothes are dark, but not black with purple highlights. On both hips, there are swords, on the belt smaller blades. And slung over the back the bow, almost as big as he is.

He looks at you directly, even arrogantly. Until mischief glints in the eyes and half-smile moves his lips...just as if he is expecting something amusing to befell you in a moment.

His torso is heavily tattooed as is his people want. One who knows how to read those tattoos would learn that he is dedicated to The Raven Queen (even more than usual for the race), that he is accomplished in what he does and punished more than once.

*Background info*
Umbril is the second son of a kithguard, well-respected commander of the guard in Gloomwrought. Not destined to inherit nor destined to greatness as is the proverbial third son, he enjoyed life as it came. Living the life of privilege, smart, quick, and spoiled, he never learned the wisdom of his elders. Loud, occasionally obnoxious, always boisterous he was an epitome of a spoiled noble brat.

It all changed in one game of chance. His past indiscretions caught up with him and he fell afoul of the loan shark in the gambling 'establishment' catering to young nobles. Not the first time that bright, but too open lad lost too much of the money. But this time, when he asked for the time to get the money, he didn't get it. Instead, he was asked to collect the debt from another. Then another. And one more. Before he knew it, he worked as an enforcer for the underground catering to the whims of young nobles. Not that he was the only one, but he was the one that more often than not came back without much fuss. He earned accomplishment tattoos. He also earned punishments when he would push his boss to far.

The turn in his life came with the simple job of collecting from the old (even as elves go) knights squire that was too happy with his liquor to care how much he lost. The squire fought back and skillfully. Worse, the knight noticed the scuffle in the alley behind the inn he was staying. With a single sharp word of magic, young bravo was yanked away from his victim, trembling under the effect of the _lightning lure_. The squire used the opportunity and run him through, his leather armor barely slowing sharp elven steel.

As the world grew dark(er), Umbril caught the arm of the squire "Don't go back there. Don't..." and expired. When he came to, he was in a place too green, too bright, too fragrant, too...everything. Used to the muted twilight of Shadowfell, Umbril was overwhelmed with the sensation of the Feywild (as he thought, though, in reality, he was just in the elven forest).

Old eldritch knight took him under his wing, impressed by the last act of the boy who tried to save another from his destiny. Letting his own squire go (gambling, drinking, and cowardly attack on disabled opponent) Eirnibion Kalaedrach trained Umbril in another trade. Young noble couldn't do magic and wasn't strong enough to wield the heavy weapons. But he did have experience with two weapons and with tracking people down. So the knight, in fact, a different kind of enforcer, advised, lead by the example, helped and supported. Together they hunted renegades, drow on the surface, traitors, necromancers, and worse. He tried to instill some caution, some wisdom in the fighting and thinking of the youth to no avail. One thing he utterly failed to do. In time, Umbril manifested his own kind of magic, pulling shades of himself from beyond.

Finally, the time came when they had the task of recovering someone from Umbril own city, returning back into the darkened allies of Gloomwrought. Getting into a well-guarded harem of the crime boss even with the aid of magic was something of a daring-do. And thus, right up Umbrils ally. Young elven lass recovered, second in command killed, happy trio faded from Shadowfell back into the material plane. Where Eirnibion collapsed from an apparently minor wound. Poison! Umbril left the girl and ran for help. There was a happy end of sorts. Old knight retired, rich on that last contract. No one else could have recovered the girl from the Great Shadow.

Umbril was bequeathed old knight armor - finely crafted suit of full plate, as light and quiet as his own leathers. But much, much stronger. And very clearly stated that it was on loan only as long as he did the work for the old enforcer. Currently on a mission to discover what is wrong with some forest, Umbril avoided human settlement called Knotwood and simply entered among ominous trees and went toward the middle. Surviving (by flight) the attacks of two different trees, he wasted days with barely any rest until finally, he noticed a large clearing with what looks like it might have been a fine manor at one time and a small group of individuals looking to enter...





Spoiler: Image


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 1, 2022)

Wrong thread


----------

